# Painted 17" Factory Wheels Black on 2012 RS



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I haven't been active on here for the better part of a year so I thought I'd share an update. Me and my dad recently painted my wheels black. We scuffed them up a bit, de-greased them, and sprayed on some Bulldog adhesive promoter. Then it was 3 coats of GM Camaro Black followed by 2 clear coats. They came out looking amazing and it really makes the factory rims stand out. It looks more worthy of those RS badges. What do you guys think? Thanks!

Chase


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

wow nice job looks really good! liking the gloss


----------



## Element1290 (Jul 28, 2015)

Chase Toole said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been active on here for the better part of a year so I thought I'd share an update. Me and my dad recently painted my wheels black. We scuffed them up a bit, de-greased them, and sprayed on some Bulldog adhesive promoter. Then it was 3 coats of GM Camaro Black followed by 2 clear coats. They came out looking amazing and it really makes the factory rims stand out. It looks more worthy of those RS badges. What do you guys think? Thanks!
> 
> Chase
> 
> ...


Chase, looks great! I am actually wondering how you painted the components in the engine compartment, I am thinking of doing something similar but don't really know how.

Edit: Just saw your profile pic and wanted to thank you for your service!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Thumbs up. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm normally not a fan of painted wheels - but those really look good!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Element1290 said:


> Chase, looks great! I am actually wondering how you painted the components in the engine compartment, I am thinking of doing something similar but don't really know how.
> 
> Edit: Just saw your profile pic and wanted to thank you for your service!


 + 1


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Engine components are too easy guys:

-Remove components you wish to paint

-Degrease components w/dish soap & water/ dry

-Use high-temp enamel paint (I use VHT) I put about 3-4 coats, allowing about 20min between (it was 104 outside in FL so dry time may vary)

-Replace pats carefully, and enjoy

+ clear coat for gloss or (VHT has clear enamel paint)

-Replace Components, and enjoy!

Thanks


----------

